# I am looking for a hunting club to join



## sullivar (Apr 4, 2009)

I am looking for a nice place to join with year round access, a nice clean place to stay, and a lake to fish in the summer. I would like to find something in S/W Georgia that does not have a problem with family members enjoying these same benifits with me. I don't mind the cost if it's what I'm looking for. Thanks for any help.


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 4, 2009)

Check this place out, I didn't join this year because I thought it was a little far for me but it would be a lot closer for you and it has everything your looking for and the guy is GREAT who runs it.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=305473


----------



## sullivar (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks nice is there a house to stay in on the property?


----------



## Boondocks (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a place in Blakely,Ga,about1.5 hrs north of Tally on us27.Do a search on GON for Boondocks Sportsman lodge.I will give you a yearly fee plus some work days.


----------



## sullivar (Apr 4, 2009)

could not find it. Do you have a web site?


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 5, 2009)

sullivar said:


> Looks nice is there a house to stay in on the property?



There is an old house on the  property but I don't know if they use it or not.  I do know they do year round feeding a foodplots and the lake and property looked awesome.  We saw great deer sign as well.  Give him a call and he will be able to inform you more than I can.  Good luck.


----------



## sullivar (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks I'll check into it.


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jun 2, 2009)

1300 acres located in Telfair and Laurens County. Majority is located in Telfair County. For those of you who look for hunting land in Georgia know this area is known for producing 130+ class deer. Not to mention there is great quality turkey hunting. 
This is a QDM. Trophy managed. 
We only have a few spots left. 
$950 for the year. 

Call Tommy Jones - 229-860-0214
Or you can email me at jodysnipes@hotmail.com


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 17, 2009)

*Monroe/Crawford county county*

We still need 4 members in out club.  Dues are 525. annual and it does give you year around use.  Your spouse and School age children are covered under your lease.

140 acres are 12 miles east of Forsyth off Hwy 42 and has not been hunting much, we just added this tract, that is the only reason we need more members, but we have leased land in this same area for years and it has been very productive.

380 acres are in the Juliette GA area it boarder the Ocmugee River ( not easy access you have to go under the tract through a pipe by 4 wheeler or mule) but it is accable.
it also boarders the Rum Creek WMA.  Lake Juliiette is close by and offers great fishing but is not part of our club

WE do not have a camp on our land but have made arangements with the club accross the road to camp there year round for additonal 200.  cover all elec, water and sewage.  This is our first yr with this camp so i do not know this guys well.

We don't have a NO drinking rule but we do not allow any one to go back into the woods after they have had a drink!

We can not control the camp but we can controll the hunting club and if folks get out of hand once, we ask them to leave, the second time, we ask them not to come back.

This is they type of club who had rather see the spouse and kids hang out with dad on weekend and hunt than roam the streets.

if interested, call Charlie at 770-775-5016 or 770-235-1687 for more details.  I will be glad to email you the rules if you want to.

Thanks!


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 17, 2009)

I would join but i got a wma stamp .


----------



## bullturkey (Sep 30, 2009)

new lease just starting in quitman co...650 ac all woods....5 ac lake...near bagby st. park on lake eufaula...they have a nice motel...cabins...I have family also that will enjoy this property call me @ 229-347-4489...or pm me...check us out we will be there saturday all day


----------



## nriley (Oct 12, 2009)

I have openings in on a new lease, we were able to get it extra cheep. The property leased last year for $12.69 per. And we were able to get this 1000 acre tract for $5.30 per acre just last week. We need 13 more members. The dues are $270.00 this year. The property is about 13 miles South of Dublin Ga. We will have 20 members. 2 bucks per season, 4 points or better on one side. Camp on property, no power or water, generators ok. Lots of hogs, large bucks, few bear and covered up with turkeys and a 5 to 8 acre pond. Call me for more info and directions. We will be down this coming weekend, have money in hand., and hunt with us this weekend. Neal  770-335-6103 no calls after 9:00 pm thanks. Or e-mail nriley@meagpower.org


----------



## Brian Loves to Hunt (Oct 15, 2009)

125 Acres in Beanu Vista, Georgia...in Marion County. Trophy buck hunting - we need 3 more hunters. Primitive Camping allowed. $400.00 
Please call Brian at 678-314-7295.


----------

